# What I use to stop stitches falling off DP needles



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.

The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


A better mouse trap. LOL


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Great tip! Thanks. Those darned point protectors never stay on for me.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great idea!!!
Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great idea thanks


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Great idea! Easier than twisting rubber bands around many times. Thanks.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice 'stops' but I think you should switch to circulars now. 16 inch would work.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You, what a great idea, and the price is right.


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

rainie said:


> Nice 'stops' but I think you should switch to circulars now. 16 inch would work.


Yes, I agree with you, and when I go into town I will see if I can buy some. I have every length and size other than what I need right now.

I have found I like knitting with DP needles now the stitches stay on the needle.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> Yes, I agree with you, and when I go into town I will see if I can buy some. I have every length and size other than what I need right now.
> 
> I have found I like knitting with DP needles now the stitches stay on the needle.


Isn't always the way. My 6mm s are always busy. Doesn't matter what length.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very clever


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

what a good idea !!...thank you for sharing :-o


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

better than twist ties


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Veronica1248 said:


> I have every length and size other than what I need right now.
> 
> Isn't that always the way! Interchangeable needles help the problem, but do not solve it...


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great idea.....thanks for sharing


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great idea, great way to recycle .


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Great idea, great way to recycle/reuse .


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great idea, Thanks!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for that great tip! I will definitely give it a try. Very clever.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Clever and resourceful! Thanks for sharing your idea!


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

KPers will always find a way - necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Go knit (Oct 17, 2014)

Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great idea.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Great idea. I use a ball of blue tac and just poke it onto the ends. That works well, too, but I like your way better. I like using DPN's as well.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a great idea. Thanks for sharing, Veronica.

Anna


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Veronica, great idea!! Thanks for sharing! I usually use the Magic Loop technique but I really like this idea for the DPNs.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I loVe FREE ideas x


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Good idea, I'll use it, too.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

rainie said:


> Nice 'stops' but I think you should switch to circulars now. 16 inch would work.


 :thumbup: How clever you are!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Great idea! Easier than twisting rubber bands around many times. Thanks.


 :thumbup: This is what I've been doing too!


----------



## tamolbeck (Oct 27, 2014)

What is Warm for Warrior and how can I find it? Tried search for warm for warrior without success.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


I do exactly the same thing. Works like a charm.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Now thats a great idea....thanks...


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful idea. Thanks so much.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

What a clever idea. So simple and inexpensive. You are a clever lady. Thank you.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, good idea.
Also bamboo or wooden needles slip less.

Knock wood, my stitches have not fallen off as yet.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Great idea! Cheap and it works. Thanks for thinking outside the box. :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


Brilliant!!


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Another idea I have used on dp needles are the little silly bands that my kids were all into last year. We have bags of them as they are no longer into making the bracelets. They work great as stitch markers also and so cheap


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic idea. I am always losing my point protectors. Always have these vegetable bands.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Smart lady!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

What a fabulous idea. Thank you.


----------



## Jtdcg (Mar 4, 2014)

Very clever idea! I am going to copy you!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I do like that idea, well done.


----------



## knitcherie (Mar 1, 2013)

Brilliant! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Ingenious!!! Neat idea'


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. I always have rubber bands from broccoli and often have no idea where my needle stops are.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Wonderful idea.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very clever.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Smart, very smart.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant! Something that's always around and won't get loose like the store bought tips!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Super idea!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great tip! I only have a couple point protectors and seldom use them. I'm making a doll skirt right now using double point needles and will definitely use your idea. I always save those wide rubber bands! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I use point protectors.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Super great idea. I'm going to let my knitting group know about this one.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I use the foam ear protectors that are ear plugs to decrease the decibels. I just make sure I push them down firmly.
They are cheap enough so oh I lose one or they look grungy I throw them away. 
Moonieboy


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great tip. Thanks. I also went to the Warmth for Warriors website and added it to my projects list!


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great tip. Thanks. I also went to the Warmth for Warriors website and added it to my projects list!


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

I use interchangeable circulars. Just last night while knitting a sweater I was tugging and pulling at it I thought I need something to block the stitches from sliding so far down the cable. I put a whole rubber band on the cable, but it was a little too loose. Your idea is perfect. Can't wait to try it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## StarvinYarnie (Dec 26, 2013)

I loved this idea! I can steam some broccoli,get some nutrition for my body and knit for my mind. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Great idea and better than the twisting the rubber band around both ends when I put the project down. (That seems to be mostly the time I drop stitches.)

I know there are many, many circular needs fans here, and I learned first on them and used them exclusively for many years, but for bigger projects like sweaters and I still love them for that purpose. But several years ago I took a sock class that taught DPNs and, once I mastered them, I LOVE them for socks. No twiddling with the cable - just continue knitting round and round and round!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing; it is a good tip!


----------



## knittin'again (Mar 30, 2013)

How cleaver! And a useful recycle of something that would be tossed.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great idea...maybe this chicken will use your hint and try dpns.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I am definitely going to try this!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I use the sponge cushion for crochet hooks cut into 1/4 or 1/2 inch pieces. You can get quite a few out of one cushion. I bought mine at Walmart, cannot remember what it cost.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Knitter's here, never cease to amaze me with their ingenuity!! Great idea!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Great tip!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good idea. I use pony tail holders


----------



## ARANEA (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, great idea. For those of us with sore arthritic hands another use for those blue rubber bands ... Wrap them around any lid you have difficulty getting off. Honey, jams and juice. I leave them on the jars until empty then reuse. You can also put them around the widest part of a difficult door knob for easy opennig.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Great tip! Thanks. Those darned point protectors never stay on for me.


The rubber bands make me think how I would tell my kids "Think Creatively" when they had problems. [with a little help on the QT]

I knit caps for the children's ward where my DIL works.
I simply do not have the patience to wind anything around the ends of needles every 16 - 24 sts., so I have kept buying 'till I found good ones.

Get the blue 'point protectors' from Boye. They are somewhat soft and stay put!

The green ones and the purple ones are too hard to stay on.

I have all 3 kinds & when I need more than 8 I go back to the 4 that have survived 50 yrs., even tho there are now holes at both ends.! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I use bamboo needles with slippery yarns, if I have them, of course.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Good idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You clever girl! I use elastics- but wind and wind them around. I do this to make small straights for my knitting club students at school. This will be so much quicker! Also love the idea and will give 2 to each set, so when they finish for the session, they can block both ends! Thank you SO much!


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

Fabulous idea!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I knew I should be saving those thick rubber bands for something! Great idea!


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


Another hint from the kitchen to keep your tails from annoying you and getting tangled around the working yarn.


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

Another great idea!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

easycreations said:


> Another hint from the kitchen to keep your tails from annoying you and getting tangled around the working yarn.


Can't find the right size needle when you need it? I keep all of my sizes in one spot and easy to see, remove and replace and they don't get lost in the bottom of your bag. Rubber shelf mat cut to size and folded in half to make it thicker and grip more.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


Nice to finally see and read something for someone else who is familiar with Warmth for Warriors!! I have done 80 of those hats this year for the group -- all in 100% wool so they can go overseas....and I use a 16" circular -- I can knit up a hat in a few hours using size 8 circulars....I then switch to the dpn's when I get down to 30 stitches.....it really goes fast that way and the stitches can then be pushed to the center of the needle and they never slip off!

Love the color of your hat in the photo.......and your idea for a "stopper" for the needles is innovative, to say the least! Will definitely keep it in mind for attempting to do a pair of socks using size 2 dpn needles!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

that'll work !!!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Good thinking! I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your rubber band trick. I was wrapping tiny rubber bands around the ends when I needed the sts to stay, so this is very helpful, less bulky and much quicker to use. 

I also use rubber shelf mat to pull needles through when my fingers are too slippery and cut small pieces to put in my little zip bag.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the recycle/reuse idea!


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I love this idea! I use to use dpn protectors


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Good for you, great idea.


----------



## 1loosestitch (Sep 27, 2014)

Very clever !!


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I use the sponge ear plugs as they stay on and don't irritate your wrists.


----------



## JLVOKNITTER (Oct 10, 2014)

I use these rubber tip thingees that I have had for years and they work great. I knit very loose and was always losing stitches so hated DPN. Now I have a system I don't mind using them. I do like the rubber band methong though. Not so bulky.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Great idea!

I usually use point protectors if I'm worried about stitches falling off my dpns, but I really like your solution.

I find that stitches slip off my bamboo needles less easily than they did off metal needles, too.

Hazel


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Great idea! Thank You for shareing


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good fix. :thumbup:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

This is what I do too, works great.



easycreations said:


> Another hint from the kitchen to keep your tails from annoying you and getting tangled around the working yarn.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I like your Idea, I am going to try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pattigolf (Oct 27, 2014)

I've found that bamboo dp needles are the best and the stitches stay in place well.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Great idea. I've used little ones wrapped around and around but they are trouble to keep moving. Thank you


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I use bamboo dp needles and I've never dropped a stitch. However if I start having trouble, I'll certainly use your idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnhjaa (Oct 6, 2012)

I think I have some large rubber bands stored in my attic. I'm going up there right now and look for them.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I just ran into this problem the other day and love your solution. Thanks so much for showing us.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

you are so smart thank you


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

akeehn said:


> What a great idea!!!
> Thank you so much for sharing


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

This is genious! I have not tried double pointed needles, via fear, however, when I get up the courage to try, I shell remember this! Thanks for sharing!


Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


----------



## RJDurante (Sep 21, 2014)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

neat idea, and cost nothing


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm going to steal that idea for keeping the row counter on small gauge needles. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so I went through the KP topics today. I loved all three tips shown and will use them. I'm going to put the broccoli bands in my suitcases to have for the road. I'll try the bread clips tonight as I'm working on striped mittens and I'm going to put my needles on the shelving as soon as I get off the computer. Thank you ladies for these wonderful wonderful ideas!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Don't let them scare you. Just take some scrap yarn, and practice going around. Good Luck to you.



dogLVR said:


> This is genious! I have not tried double pointed needles, via fear, however, when I get up the courage to try, I shell remember this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

tamolbeck said:


> What is Warm for Warrior and how can I find it? Tried search for warm for warrior without success.


Warm for Warriors is a support group for our military men and woman. They are asking for anyone that can knit or crochet to make skull caps that go under the soldiers helmets. They are asking for the hats to be made with 100% wool, and to be a dark color.
The pattern is downloadable from Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/warmth-for-warriors. the website for
Warmth for Warriors is http://http://www.warmthforwarriors.com/

loveandjanice on KP has asked for people to help knit the skull hats for
her sons unit. I am knitting the skull hats and sending them to her.

I am so please my idea for the end stops on the DP needles will help other people.
This is an easy pattern. 1 skein of worsted weight wool, (I am using black Shetland wool) Circular or straight # 8 or 9 needles, 1 set of 8 or 9 DP needles.
Cast on 80 stitches, knit 1 1/2 inches of 2x2 ribbing. Change to stocking stitch and knit (or crochet) until the hat measures 5 1/2 inches. Start your decreases. Row 1. "K6, K2tog" to end of row
Row 2 and all even rows purl (or knit if in the round) Row 3. "K5, K2tog" to end of row
Row 5. "K4, K2tog" to end of row
Row 7. "K3, K2tog" to end of row
Row 9. "K2, K2tog" to end of row
Row 11. "K1, K2tog" to end of row
Row 13. "K2 tog to end of row. 10 stitches remain. CUt yarn and leave a 10 inch tail. Using a blunt needle run the tail through the remaining stitches. Weave in ends and wet block. Lay flat to dry.
I use steam from my iron to block the hats. I roll up a small hand towel for the crown of the hat, and move the stream around the top of the hat. I steam the sides of the hat and pat flat.


----------



## patsyleedy (Apr 7, 2012)

Clever girl! Necessity being the mother of invention.


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

Marvelous! Thank you.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

akeehn said:


> What a great idea!!!
> Thank you so much for sharing


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Great tip... pardon the pun!


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Vuksie said:


> Nice to finally see and read something for someone else who is familiar with Warmth for Warriors!! I have done 80 of those hats this year for the group -- all in 100% wool so they can go overseas....and I use a 16" circular -- I can knit up a hat in a few hours using size 8 circulars....I then switch to the dpn's when I get down to 30 stitches.....it really goes fast that way and the stitches can then be pushed to the center of the needle and they never slip off!
> 
> Love the color of your hat in the photo.......and your idea for a "stopper" for the needles is innovative, to say the least! Will definitely keep it in mind for attempting to do a pair of socks using size 2 dpn needles!!!


Thank you Vuksie for all the hats you have knit for Warmth for Warriors. 
I will continue to knit hats for Warmth for Warriors as long as they are asking for them.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I have been using small rubber bands across the top of the needles to keep my stitches on. I too live in the country and I'm too conservative to spend $$ on something that I can make myself from unused items I already have on hand.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


I use a similar method. I use those tiny rubber bands.


----------



## Bellringer (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks so much; a great idea.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Very clever. Country girls just have to make do sometimes, don't we :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks ,great idea


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

do use rubber bands when I use DP's for small things like I-cords or anything that will fit on small needles. I uae point protectors but will keep a elastic band handy good idea even if you are close to town


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


I apologize for miss spelling Warmth for Warriors. I know the hats are to keep the soldiers heads warm :thumbup:


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I do use rubber bands when I use DP's for small things like I-cords or anything that will fit on small needles. I uae point protectors but will keep a elastic band handy good idea even if you are close to town


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Veronica1248 Warmth for Warriors is a support group for our military men and woman. They are asking for anyone that can knit or crochet to make skull caps that go under the soldiers helmets. They are asking for the hats to be made with 100% wool said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/warmth-for-warriors[/URL]. the website for
> Warmth for Warriors is http://http://www.warmthforwarriors.com/
> 
> loveandjanice on KP has asked for people to help knit the skull hats for
> ...


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

mobrien0144 said:


> I use interchangeable circulars. Just last night while knitting a sweater I was tugging and pulling at it I thought I need something to block the stitches from sliding so far down the cable. I put a whole rubber band on the cable, but it was a little too loose. Your idea is perfect. Can't wait to try it. Thanks for sharing


Thanks! I have the same problem at times. Must try.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

easycreations said:


> Can't find the right size needle when you need it? I keep all of my sizes in one spot and easy to see, remove and replace and they don't get lost in the bottom of your bag. Rubber shelf mat cut to size and folded in half to make it thicker and grip more.


Done. Now I can tell at a glance which needle I want. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I LOVE THIS! use what you have!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

rainie said:


> Nice 'stops' but I think you should switch to circulars now. 16 inch would work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Absolutely brilliant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Love it!!! I am going to have to try it.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

That's a great idea! I have two or three of those broccoli bands in my kitchen. Didn't know what I was saving them for.....now I know! Thanks


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Great idea. The rubber erasers that you put on the end of pencils work good, too. I bought a bunch in a package at the Dollar Store.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You can also use more than 4 dpns. I had more trouble retrieving those little end cap protectors thank anything else; they just flicked off. I use rubber bands now too, but I do have quite a few 14" sets of bamboo dpns which I bought mega cheaply from EBay. You could use circulars, but sometimes I find the dpns easier.


Veronica1248 said:


> I live on a farm far away from any towns, and for the most part I order my knitting supplies online. I needed something to stop my stitches coming off the DP needles that I am using to knit Skull hats for Warm for Warriors.
> 
> The rubber band is from the bunch of broccoli I buy when I go into town. I cut the wide rubber band into 9 sections, and poked the needle through the middle of the cut section. It is so easy to slip off the "stop", and put it back on. This works for me, and maybe something to help you with those slippery stitches on the DP needles.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

What a grat idia,


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great idea. Glad you thought of it.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the idea - I have been tossing the bands in the trash but will have to try this.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great idea! - But why did you say you cut the rubber band into 9 sections? I can only see the need for 8. 

Next time I use dp's I'll make sure to remember your tip.


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

moonieboy said:


> I use the foam ear protectors that are ear plugs to decrease the decibels. I just make sure I push them down firmly.
> They are cheap enough so oh I lose one or they look grungy I throw them away.
> Moonieboy


That's what I do too. I thought I invented it, but evidently there are at least 2 of us great minds with the same bright idea!


----------



## Spirlene (Jan 17, 2014)

Clever idea thanks for sharing


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a fantastic idea. I really appreciate your sharing. Will definitely be using that. As a matter of fact, I might just cut some pieces and put in my knitting notion boxes now so I'll have them ready to use. I already have some of the wide rubber bands (also from broccoli). Thank you!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

What is Warmth for Warriors, please?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a good, I needed them yesterday as I had trouble with doing a hat, so I will be ready next time, thank you for that idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamolbeck (Oct 27, 2014)

google warmth for warriors for info, but they send knit caps that are donated to our "boys" in combat zones.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thankyou. I thought it might be. Our U3A knitting & crochet group have been making quite a lot of these recently.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

A great idea - I've been loosing stitches off the ends of my DPN's and it really slows things down having to take time to make sure they get all picked up properly. Grrr. Will try your solution. Thank you.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

For those of us who really like our dps, no way am I switching to circulars.
I've a lifetime investment into dps of many sizes.
I have,however,used several devices invented to control the stitches jumping off the needles trying to get back into their skein.
One is a tube,from knit picks that one slides the 4 needles holding the sock-in-progress (if that is what is being knit),plus the 5th needle,into the smaller tube
Then sliding the whole project into the larger tube.
I was attempting this in traffic.That did not go so well.
Plus,the tubes are cardboard.
Enough said.
I can say that because I'm just shutting myself up,not kpers.
Yep,the rubber bands are ok in a pinch.
And,those colorful spiral tubes for wrapping.
Can't count how many I've purchased over the years.
Where have they gone?
Decades of cats have been amused.
I do not like broccoli,but maybe our local Chinese restaurant will save me some bands! 
Great, money-saving idea, thank you!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

And to think I went and spent money on those rubber stoppers
for the ends of the needles, Where was my brain at.

Excellent idea, and a great money saver.


----------



## Lanagay (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting your idea, I have never liked using double points, but this may inspire me to try them again.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Good free idea!
I use the stops from my interchangables!


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

easycreations said:


> Another hint from the kitchen to keep your tails from annoying you and getting tangled around the working yarn.


Good idea, thank you!


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Billie B said:


> What a great idea! - But why did you say you cut the rubber band into 9 sections? I can only see the need for 8.
> 
> Next time I use dp's I'll make sure to remember your tip.


I cut into nine sections because that made one to go on the fifth needle I am knitting with. I also used that as a spare in case one section split.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Am about to start a vest with 132 c/o, then increase to 241. Will have to use at least 2 32" circs, and this will keep sts on them, not on the floor. Necessity is truly the necessary Mother of All Things Good.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## ccurwick (Sep 19, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

easycreations said:


> Another hint from the kitchen to keep your tails from annoying you and getting tangled around the working yarn.


:thumbup: Must try.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

> What a great idea!!!
> Thank you so much for sharing


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Now that is ingenuity!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Very innovative! it's amazing what we can use when we need to - 'necessity is the mother of invention' they say.


----------



## Dorie53 (Apr 13, 2015)

Great idea. I am trying to learn to knit socks & have a couple holes in my first semi-sucessful pair because the needle would fall thru those tiny stitches. I used sock yarn, that is thin & stretchy, & size 6 needles that are too long (8") & too heavy. They fell right out a few times.


----------

